# UK Students - did you apply for DSA?



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I always thought Disabled Students Allowance was just for people with physical problems, but it turns out that anxiety disorders qualify. Has anyone else here applied for it?

I didn't last year because I didn't realise I should, but I got encouraged to apply this year and they took it totally seriously. To be fair, my anxiety affects my studies a lot. I sent off some medical evidence, got a letter saying I was accepted, had a needs assessment and then the assessor wrote a 70-page (!! seriously) document to student finance for me saying I should qualify for X, Y and Z. It takes a while to process so I haven't heard back about everything yet, but I'm already beginning to get emails about some things coming in.

It was really easy and I think it's going to be make a big difference. Anybody who hasn't applied for it should, imo. SA can affect you a lot academically and you are entitled to help with it. For instance I sometimes get panic attacks in crowds so now I get to take exams in a smaller room with fewer people. The funding can pay for counselling, all sorts of things.

Anyone else here gone for it? What did they give you?


----------



## lonely pizza (Oct 3, 2012)

I haven't gone for it because I haven't got any medical evidence (I haven't seen a GP about my anxiety). Also, my university provides free therapy sessions & group workshops so I'm going to start going to those.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

lonely pizza said:


> I haven't gone for it because I haven't got any medical evidence (I haven't seen a GP about my anxiety). Also, my university provides free therapy sessions & group workshops so I'm going to start going to those.


You should do it. Both see a GP and apply for it. If you ever get into difficulties and need an extension on an assignment or something, the university will be on your side about it if you have medical evidence. If you start missing lectures/seminars because of your SA, your university will be understanding if you have medical evidence. I didn't apply last year and I really regret it because I didn't cope at all and would've been able to if I'd had the help available.

Also I got a letter in the post yesterday saying that Student Finance are going to give me £800 worth of computer equipment so there's that.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I can't as I don't have any evidence. I went to see a GP about it (again) and was told to **** off (again). Not that I even need it in the first place.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

bluecrime said:


> I can't as I don't have any evidence. I went to see a GP about it (again) and was told to **** off (again). Not that I even need it in the first place.


I'm sorry doctors have treated you that way. Have you seen the same GP each time?


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> I'm sorry doctors have treated you that way. Have you seen the same GP each time?


Nope, I've seen different ones both at home and at university. All they ever seam to say is 'come back in a month and we'll see how things are'. I've been doing this for months now. They always talk to me like I'm wasting their time. I'd really like to talk to someone a bit more specialised about mental health about my problems, because they are getting worse and worse, but I need some sort of referral from my GP first.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

bluecrime said:


> Nope, I've seen different ones both at home and at university. All they ever seam to say is 'come back in a month and we'll see how things are'. I've been doing this for months now. They always talk to me like I'm wasting their time. I'd really like to talk to someone a bit more specialised about mental health about my problems, because they are getting worse and worse, but I need some sort of referral from my GP first.


I'm sorry you've been having that experience. NHS doctors really can be crap.

What do you say when you go in, if you don't mind me asking? Are you telling them the full extent of your problems or being circumspect about them?

Your university might offer counselling services without the need for GP referal. I think I got counselling at university without a GP referal, but I'm not sure - I've been in and out of counselling and stuff since I was 17 or 18, and taking medication on and off since I was 18, so I guess I always had medical evidence.

Similarly, I _think_ you can self-refer to IAPT with the NHS. My doctor gave me their phone number, but I had to ring them up and jump through all the hoops myself (though IAPT wasn't really that helpful to me). Then there are other organisations you can self-refer to outside of the NHS, but that will vary depending on which county you're in. I think the Anxiety UK charity offers some help with things like this, too. If you ring them up they might be able to give you some advice about handling this situation.

I'm really sorry you're having to go through this. Dealing with this stuff is **** enough without the struggle of trying to get any treatment.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I've not even bothered. I would rather not tell anyone about my anxiety and depression, not even a doctor.


Just out of curiosity how much is it you get paid?


----------



## lonely pizza (Oct 3, 2012)

I already have a £2,000 surplus at the end of the year so I don't need the money and the whole idea of telling a medical professional doesn't work well with me. Like, I wouldn't want my anxiety to be in my medical records because that may affect my employability which would be extremely annoying


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

lonely pizza said:


> I already have a £2,000 surplus at the end of the year so I don't need the money and the whole idea of telling a medical professional doesn't work well with me. Like, I wouldn't want my anxiety to be in my medical records because that may affect my employability which would be extremely annoying


I don't see how that would affect your employability.


----------



## lonely pizza (Oct 3, 2012)

bluecrime said:


> I don't see how that would affect your employability.


Some jobs require checks on criminal & medical history


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

lonely pizza said:


> Some jobs require checks on criminal & medical history


As far as I'm aware it's illegal for an employer to reject you from a job due to an anxiety disorder, except maybe if you're trying to become a MI6 agent or something. I used to have the same worries about seeing a doctor for those reasons. If your anxiety is making everyday life hard and you want some extra support I'd recommend talking to a GP about it, don't be worried about things like this.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

bluecrime said:


> As far as I'm aware it's illegal for an employer to reject you from a job due to an anxiety disorder, except maybe if you're trying to become a MI6 agent or something.


Would they directly say it's the rejection cause?


----------



## FizziWhiskers (Dec 14, 2014)

I've heard of it, but what exactly is it? I don't think I could take the stigma of doing my exams in a separate room. I don't have any 'friends' at university, but I have acquaintances who would ask me why I'm not doing the exam with them. It's like A levels where some people would get extra time and everyone else would stare at them when the time was up. I just couldn't stomach it. I get the maximum grants anyways since I am 25 :b


----------

